# Headay lifepo4 battery cell available



## lemon (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am Lemon from Headway Group. We are manufacuring and exporting lifepo4 cells and battery pack applied in EVs. Excellent lifepo4 cells avaliable with stablity performance and factory price.( Shipping out directely from Headway Factory!) 
Pls message me for more. 

1. 22650e 3.2v 2ah
2. 26650e 3.2v 3ah
3. 38120HP 3.2v 8ah
4. 38120S 3.2v 10ah
5. 38140S 3.2v 12ah
6. 40152S 3.2v 15ah

Headway Group
http://www.headway-cn.com
[email protected]


----------

